# My Technique For Catapult Shooting



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is by no means the only technique but may have some points you may be missing when shooting a catty, if you are having trouble with consistency and your sure your technique is correct then the most likely cause is the pouch is it to light to heavy their are many causes tubes or bands worn ammo to light for the set up etc. As I buy jacket leather I have come across several reasons, different leather requires different length width etc. But this video is focusing on technique only here is the video


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting to hear and see what technics one uses.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good video!


----------

